# Проблемы со зрением из-за спины?



## Lena9494 (4 Сен 2015)

Мне 21 год. Несовершенный остеогенез, остеопороз, дисплазия соединительных тканей, бочковидная деформация грудной клетки, саблевидная деформация голеней, гипермобильность суставов, ангиопатия сосудов сетчатки, анизокория(лет 7), остеохондроз, сколиоз, дисцуркуляторная энцефалопатия, деструкция стекловидного тела, глаукома(?), тахикардия, блокада правого пучка гиса, всегда с температурой 37.2. Много сижу, читаю, смотрю телевизор и сижу в интернете, не могу активно заниматься спортом, поднимать тяжести, бегать и плавать.
Начались проблемы со зрением, повышенное внутриглазное давление(никогда не измеряли, а вот в 17-18 измерили и оказалось 20/24(на оба глаза), думали симптоматическая гипертензия, сейчас думают на глаукому, точнее сказать на учет меня поставили с глаукомой, однако сомнения какие-то имеются.
Симптомы:
вижу сосудистую сетку, чувствую пульсацию в глазах, болят надбровные дуги, затылок и шея, ощущение жжения и рези в глазах, давления, мушки, искры, ухудшилось зрение, изменились поля зрения, изменения в диске зрительного нерва, по разному вижу цвета(блекло), двоение в глазах.

На рентгенограмме шейного отдела в 2-х проекциях снижена высота межпозвонковых дисков в сегментах с4с5, с5-с6, умеренный субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок, скошенность переднего края тел позвонков. Визуализируются признаки неполной конкресценции тел позвонков с2 и с3.

на рентгенограмме грудного отдела позвоночника в 2-х проекциях с-образное искривление вправо на уровне th5th6,th6th7, th7th8 на угол 15.3. высота и структура позвонков не нарушена. в сегментах th5th6,th6th7, th7th8 умеренный субхондральный склероз.

ангиодистонический тип рэп по гипотоническому типу(2 года назад был по гипертоническому)

Что это значит? И есть ли во всем перечисленном отклонения от нормы, которые могут стать причиной проблем со зрением?повышения внутриглазного давления и головных болей?В тех  частях, которые касаются позвоночника? 
Кровь сдавала недавно.
сахар 4.1 
холестерин 4.2


----------



## La murr (4 Сен 2015)

*Lena9494*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Lena9494 (4 Сен 2015)

а как правильно сфоткать снимки? возле окна? чтобы просвечивали?


----------



## La murr (4 Сен 2015)

Lena9494 написал(а):


> а как правильно сфоткать снимки? возле окна? чтобы просвечивали?


Лучше на фоне экрана монитора (подробно всё описано в теме, ссылку на которую я привела).


----------



## Lena9494 (4 Сен 2015)

Надеюсь, видно.


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Сен 2015)

*Lena9494*, невропатолог вас смотрел?


----------



## Lena9494 (5 Сен 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> *Lena9494*, невропатолог вас смотрел?


наблюдаюсь регулярно, в том ноябре прошла курс кортексина и актовегина, сейчас пью дивазу, хочу пойти снова на прием.
а что?


----------



## dr.dreval (6 Сен 2015)

Lena9494 написал(а):


> а что?


да так


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2015)

Теория взаимосвязи проблем позвоночника с проблемами глаз существует, но не нашла подтверждения.


----------



## doclega (7 Сен 2015)

1) Консультация врача-окулиста. 2) конс. врача-невролога. 3) УЗИ сосудов шеи при необходимости.

Рентгенологически сглаженность шейного лордоза указывает на выраженный мышечный спазм.


----------



## Lena9494 (7 Сен 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> 1) Консультация врача-окулиста. 2) конс. врача-невролога. 3) УЗИ сосудов шеи при необходимости.
> 
> Рентгенологически сглаженность шейного лордоза указывает на выраженный мышечный спазм.



У окулиста наблюдаюсь каждый месяц, сказала, что сосуды очень узкие, поэтому направила к неврологу(пойду 9 числа).
Можно узнать ещё, раз теория влияния позвоночника на зрение есть, но нет версии, что именно такие проблемы вызывают заболевания вроде глаукомы, существует ли мнение, что проблемы с позвоночником усугубляют  ситуацию? К примеру вызывает повышение внутриглазного давления, которое не регулируется каплями и т.д.?


----------

